# How to prepare manzanita?



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello!

I've gone and collected quite a few pieces of manzanita for my tanks (I think they are pretty neat looking!) My question is how to prepare them for going into my tanks... They are too big to boil, is there another method of sanitizing them?

Thanks!


----------



## hank (Apr 11, 2011)

Is this raw manzanita, meaning the bark is still on it? I personally love this wood and great for aquascaping. How big is your pieces?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have some that is too big also. The only thing I am doing is soaking it in a tub to get it waterlogged so it will stay sunk.


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

I have mostly 'old' pieces, the ones that have weathered enough to lose their bark. There are a few pieces that still have bark, though. (The wood isn't green anymore, it's nice and dry, so no sap leakage!) 
Most of the pieces aren't more than 2-2.5 feet, but there are three or four that are nearly 4ft long! I'm still trying to decide which pieces to use in my tanks, though!

I'll go ahead and toss a few pieces into a tub to soak


----------

